
The FCC is about to kill net neutrality. It's time to protest - clebio
http://verizonprotests.com/
======
squirrelsrule
If you can't go to one of these protests, you can still call your reps:
[https://www.battleforthenet.com](https://www.battleforthenet.com)

------
bearbearbear
It doesn't matter if we protest they're going to do whatever they want and
there's nothing we can do to stop them.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
Too bad. Let's protest anyway.

------
pravinva
Just call it billing at the end user neutrality and be done with it. Nothing
to do with treating packets equally. It's a question for economics and not
technology. By insisting that status quo prevail, populists idiots who
understand no economics will get it good and hard as they deserve

------
programmarchy
I'm sure Net Neutrality would protect the internet as well as the Patriot Act
protects our national security.

Thanks but no thanks. I'm glad this is getting repealed. This stinks of a
trojan horse for more government control of the internet that would ultimately
lead to censorship. I'll take my chances with Comcast et. al. rather than hand
things over to the mother of all monopolies we call the government, especially
with the anti-free speech forces in play today.

The things Ajit Pai says [1] make much more sense to me than the hysteria
coming from Net Neutrality proponents.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1IzN9tst28](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1IzN9tst28)

~~~
urda
It's rare to see someone so bought-in to the noise and lies that Ajit Pai is
spewing here on HN, usually a more educated user base but nonetheless let's
jump right in and counteract this bad comment.

First of all, the Patriot Act was a complete joke. It is a slap in the face to
this country, and a great living example of how "Those who would give up
essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither
Liberty nor Safety", so using that as a "positive point" is actually the very
opposite. But I'm not worried about the Patriot Act right now, so we'll move
on from it.

Without Net Neutrality we end up with a world like this:
[https://i.imgur.com/0jXF92k.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/0jXF92k.jpg)

Now before you lose your mind and start shouting "hypothetical!" much like our
problematic Ajit Pai has been slinging, this is very much a reality for those
stuck under that ISP. [1] _THIS_ is what can (and very likely will) happen if
US Telecoms and ISPs are allowed to repeal Net Neutrality.

This isn't a joke anymore, this isn't a "well let's hear both sides first"
kind of situation. This is an "act NOW" or we will lose the magic that made
the internet the great connecting network of this planet.

Many topics on HN are open to debate, this is not one of them. Not protecting
or supporting Net Neutrality is the tech worker equivalent of being an "anti-
vaxer". The fact that you are supporting the insanity that the current FCC
Chair is pushing, it terrifies me that you are anywhere near my line of work.

So we'll push back, we'll make the calls, we'll get the feet on the ground,
because the comment you've painted is a horrifying reality where the powerful
Telecoms tax every aspect of life.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q5_oV4JB10](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q5_oV4JB10)

~~~
sctb
You're breaking the guidelines by making personal attacks like this. Please
don't, it just makes the threads way worse.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

